
Larry Wall's “Three Virtues of a Programmer” Are Utter Bullshit - eaguyhn
https://hackernoon.com/larry-walls-three-virtues-of-a-programmer-are-utter-bullshit-fykp32ck
======
worik
"I propose, instead of this jackassery, three actual virtues: Hard Work,
Patience, and Humility. How much better would it be to work with people who
embraced and embodied these qualities? How great would it be to make “no
assholes” a universal policy? How great would it be, if our industry was
actively welcoming instead of actively exclusionary?"

Absolutely. "No assholes" would hollow out a lot of unattractive workplaces
faster than Covid-19

